# Your Dial up will catch on fire- Joe and Ashley



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Ashley and Joe are my party people. Ashley describes herself as a "redneck in training", and loves to go hunting for deer. Which she gets. She is an expert in firearms. And she and Bryan love to party, and love their beer and Crown Royal.
Ashley was an incredible bride. She commissioned a one of a kind white cowboy boots to match her dress. Her bride's cake was surrounded by deer antlers. The barbed wire on the cake was totally chocolate. Her 300 guests dined on lobster, crab claws, oysters, prime rib, country fried chicken, and everything to go along with it.
Her boquets and table arrangements were filled with rare flowers, and ornate feathers.
Mom, who knows that I've shot hundreds of weddings, asked me how this stacked up on a scale of one to ten.
In all honesty I answered 11. I've never seen anything as glamorous as this. Enjoy:

1. Ashley's Mom gives her a big kissaroo.






2. This was a Texas theme all the way. So I did a different take on the girl's photo. I wanted a tin type look. They are posing in front of an old Saloon.





3. One of the rare moments the little boy didn't have his finger up his nose. And hey, that is one humongous hat.





4. Saying the vows





5. Mom and Dad, overjoyed, look on.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

6. Ring Exchange





7. I'm thinking Ashley is a little happy about being pronounced man and wife.





8. The crew





9. Small table detail





10. The bride's cake. With Ferret bride and groom. Long story.  Check out the saddle details.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2008)

STUNNING!!!! I've been amazed at the trappings I see in many of your wedding pics, so for you to rate this wedding as an 11 means it must've been outta this world. 

Gorgeous bride, gorgeous dress (love the motb's dress too), gorgeous 'altar' flowers, and of course gorgeous pics.  I love the tintype....perfect for a western themed wedding.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

11. The Rings





12.  Again with the sneaky bride cake smashing stuff.  Both times she promised not to.  Both times she did.  Bryan didn't take it lying down, and smashed right back.





13.  Toast by matron of honor over bride's shoulder





14.  First Dance.  Get a Room already. LOL





15.  Ok, this is the funniest part of the evening.  Ashley spins that heavy dress all the way around to do cartwheels on the dancefloor.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

16. Check out the guest's expression. LOL.





17. And I'd like to thank Ashley formally, for giving me the greatest live action wedding photo ever.





18. Ashley also decided that components of her boquet made for some really fun hair decor.





19. Ashley and Sis dancing.





20. Too tired to dance anymore, Bride and Groom sat on the floor giggling as a guest waved the custom "Ashley and Byran XXX" flag over the top of them.





21. And finally, the farewell from my beautiful couple. They left with no fanfair and went straight away to another bar.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2008)

Heehee, that 'boat' cake is a riot (as is the cartwheeling bride).


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> STUNNING!!!! I've been amazed at the trappings I see in many of your wedding pics, so for you to rate this wedding as an 11 means it must've been outta this world.
> 
> Gorgeous bride, gorgeous dress (love the motb's dress too), gorgeous 'altar' flowers, and of course gorgeous pics. I love the tintype....perfect for a western themed wedding.


 

Thank you!

Yeah, holy crap, I've never seen anything like this.  Ever.  Mike and I have in our contract that we eat what they eat.  Oh.  My.  God.  I was ready for a nap after that.

Yeah, Mob's dress was incredible.  It had a lace train.  The whole family works in Fashion so I wasn't surprised.  Also did I mention that Mob designed all the flowers?

Ashley's fave photo was the tintype one.  In fact she's wanting me to do the same on a lot of the album photos.  She and Bryan are way cool.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, that 'boat' cake is a riot (as is the cartwheeling bride).


 
Hehe, how funny is that Groom's cake, with the groom sneaking off the boat.

And the cartwheel thing.  I never knew beforehand when she would do it.  She just did.  And yeah, it's way hysterical.    Even better in person.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Apr 29, 2008)

I think you did an amazing job!  Bravo to you!  And who ever heard of a bride doing cartwheels?  I can't do one normally, let alone with a 20lb dress on.  Goodness...


----------



## NikFan1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Your work is amazing!!! You must really enjoy your job!


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

NikFan1 said:


> Your work is amazing!!! You must really enjoy your job!


 

Thank you All Smiles.

Nik, yeah I really do.  What other job on the planet allows you to go to a fun party every weekend?????


----------



## butterflygirl (Apr 29, 2008)

As always BEAUTIFUL - i do have one question for you though - during the ceremony do you shoot in the aisle as they come up, then move behind the alter, then go back to the front of the church?

I'm just wondering your placement throughout the ceremony -  you get such a wide variety of shots. It's something I've been battling with. 

Wonderful photos! They looked like fun!


----------



## Renair (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent work, I have my first wedding shoot in July, hope I do just as good.....


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

butterflygirl said:


> As always BEAUTIFUL - i do have one question for you though - during the ceremony do you shoot in the aisle as they come up, then move behind the alter, then go back to the front of the church?
> 
> I'm just wondering your placement throughout the ceremony - you get such a wide variety of shots. It's something I've been battling with.
> 
> Wonderful photos! They looked like fun!


 
Hi Butterfly Girl,
There are two of us.  That's why you always see multiple angles.  My hat goes off to those who can do it solo.  There is no way I could be able to.
My handsome hubby is not only my soulmate, but the best co shooter I could ever ask for.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Renair said:


> Excellent work, I have my first wedding shoot in July, hope I do just as good.....


 
Well wishes for your upcoming shoot.  Use fast glass, and get used to shooting in really low light, and you should do well.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> I think you did an amazing job! Bravo to you! And who ever heard of a bride doing cartwheels? I can't do one normally, let alone with a 20lb dress on. Goodness...


 
An unbustled 20lb dress.  She never bustled the dress.  She was country swing dancing all night with that thing swinging all over the place.  It was like a little extention of her.  I've never seen anything like it.  She was waaaayyyyy to fun.


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome as always! LOVE the tin type one. They look like such a fun couple!!


----------



## 3of11 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm somewhat new here and have not seen your work before, but HOLY COW!  I loved these!  You are amazing.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

3of11 said:


> I'm somewhat new here and have not seen your work before, but HOLY COW! I loved these! You are amazing.


 
Well welcome to the forum.  It is a terrific place.  Thank you so much for being so nice about our work.  I'm blushing!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh yeah so I have a ? - did you do the backwards flash for all of the reception shots for this one?  It looks like it was well lit.  Also, if you choose only one lens to use for a wedding, what would it be?


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 29, 2008)

I've seen alot of the work you post on here and I am in complete awe as always. Fantastic shoot, but gotta ask you.....

What gives you such a unique and eloquent style is your razor sharp lines of contrast against your silky smooth soft skin tones.  I still can't figure out how you acheive this!  I'm assuming its achieved in PP, but by use of a plug in?  If so, which one?  Simply amazing....thanks for sharing:hail:


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 29, 2008)

Goodness sakes! Gorgeous photos, as usual! You're like a photography GODESS! I simply cannot wait to meet you in July!


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 30, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Oh yeah so I have a ? - did you do the backwards flash for all of the reception shots for this one? It looks like it was well lit. Also, if you choose only one lens to use for a wedding, what would it be?


 
Hi JJM,
This reception was indeed a bit lighter.  But I still used the backward flash.
The lens is without a doubt 35mm 1.4.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 30, 2008)

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> I've seen alot of the work you post on here and I am in complete awe as always. Fantastic shoot, but gotta ask you.....
> 
> What gives you such a unique and eloquent style is your razor sharp lines of contrast against your silky smooth soft skin tones. I still can't figure out how you acheive this! I'm assuming its achieved in PP, but by use of a plug in? If so, which one? Simply amazing....thanks for sharing:hail:


 
Thank you so much.
Here is the secret:

I run everything in Noiseware first.  In close up shots, I also run Portraiture.  And then I blast it with a good dose of "Boutwell Magic Glasses" which targets only edges of things.
That's it.  The secrets out!:hugs:


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 30, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> Goodness sakes! Gorgeous photos, as usual! You're like a photography GODESS! I simply cannot wait to meet you in July!


 
Hehe.:blushing:
Looking forward to seeing you too.
Thanks again!


----------



## maytay20 (Apr 30, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Thank you All Smiles.
> 
> Nik, yeah I really do. What other job on the planet allows you to go to a fun party every weekend?????


I have to agree!!  I love photography and most wedding I do also!!  
You do some awesome work!  And you are so lucky two have your husband as your second photographer, so far I have to do it alone I haven't been able to find anyone that doesn't expect all of the money  made (not that I won't share it) or for me to buy them a complete setup to be able to shoot.  :meh:


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 30, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> I have to agree!! I love photography and most wedding I do also!!
> You do some awesome work! And you are so lucky two have your husband as your second photographer, so far I have to do it alone I haven't been able to find anyone that doesn't expect all of the money made (not that I won't share it) or for me to buy them a complete setup to be able to shoot. :meh:


Not to hijack, but do you have a family member good with a camera? My little sister shoots back up for me and I just loan her my stuff. She couldn't afford to outfit herself right now, but eventually we're hoping to go all the way and be partners. Just a thought...


----------



## maytay20 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> Not to hijack, but do you have a family member good with a camera? My little sister shoots back up for me and I just loan her my stuff. She couldn't afford to outfit herself right now, but eventually we're hoping to go all the way and be partners. Just a thought...


Unfortunately other than my 7yr old daughter who loves it and does some amazing things with my old point and shoot.  I was learning from my step dad who recently became very ill, sad but it got so bad he doesnt remember how to work his camera.  He used to shoot for Kraft foods and do major stuff.   
Other than that I have tried putting a camera in my hubby's hands and ended up with tons of photos with of people by garbage cans some weird stuff.  :lmao:


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 30, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> Unfortunately other than my 7yr old daughter who loves it and does some amazing things with my old point and shoot. I was learning from my step dad who recently became very ill, sad but it got so bad he doesnt remember how to work his camera. He used to shoot for Kraft foods and do major stuff.
> Other than that I have tried putting a camera in my hubby's hands and ended up with tons of photos with of people by garbage cans some weird stuff. :lmao:


 
Just train him like any other apprentice.  Luckily my hubby was pretty good to begin with, but he's been great too about taking tips.  He also handles all the techy stuff and can outshoot me in all things portrait.
And if you can work it out, you'll always have someone to cover your back, and you will have a joint interest in making the business fly.


----------



## NikFan1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just looked through these again! Your attention to detail while shooting in a fast paced wedding is unbelievable!! I'm still a newb but I have seen plenty of
wedding shots like this where limbs, dresses ect are cut off!! Even down to her dancing with the large feather on her head you made sure to get the whole feather. Well done, I am a huge fan of your work!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## nicfargo (Apr 30, 2008)

You're pictures look great, I really like them.  What's the "backward flash" you speak of?  I'm not sure what this means exactly.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 30, 2008)

NikFan1 said:


> I just looked through these again! Your attention to detail while shooting in a fast paced wedding is unbelievable!! I'm still a newb but I have seen plenty of
> wedding shots like this where limbs, dresses ect are cut off!! Even down to her dancing with the large feather on her head you made sure to get the whole feather. Well done, I am a huge fan of your work!!!!:thumbup:


 
Oh believe me I screw up plenty.  Take for instance the second cartwheel shot.  I cut her hands off.  I've been kicking myself about that.  It would have been awesome had I not blown it.

But the rest comes with lots and lots of shooting.  And keeping the glass to your eye.  I can't tell you how tired my arms are holding that camera at the ready all the time, but you never know what's about to happen.

Keep at it, and you will find that those little mistakes go away over time.  But also don't kick yourself too hard.  We all miss now and then.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 30, 2008)

nicfargo said:


> You're pictures look great, I really like them. What's the "backward flash" you speak of? I'm not sure what this means exactly.


 
Mike if you are tuning in, maybe a sticky for this one?

I use a 580 EX1 flash on my camera.  I turn it all the way around backwards so that the flash actually rests on the top of my head.  Its not bouncing off of anything.  It's just firing full boat straight backwards.

What happens, is that a tiny bit of light spills forward, thus illuminating what I'm focused on, but doesn't spill to the background making for some very real ambient light.

The key to this is super fast glass, and a shallow dof.  And being really really close to what it is you are shooting.

Shooting this way is a battery killer, so bring lots and lots of rechargables.  Also a battery booster (or extended battery pack) comes in really handy.

Happy Shooting.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (May 1, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Thank you so much.
> Here is the secret:
> 
> I run everything in Noiseware first. In close up shots, I also run Portraiture. And then I blast it with a good dose of "Boutwell Magic Glasses" which targets only edges of things.
> That's it. The secrets out!:hugs:


 

I'm having a hard time locating "Boutwell Magic Glasses", where can I get that plug in?


----------



## elsaspet (May 1, 2008)

It's an action.  You can find it here:
http://www.totallyradactions.com/


----------



## maytay20 (May 1, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Just train him like any other apprentice. Luckily my hubby was pretty good to begin with, but he's been great too about taking tips. He also handles all the techy stuff and can outshoot me in all things portrait.
> And if you can work it out, you'll always have someone to cover your back, and you will have a joint interest in making the business fly.


Hmmm  I think that may be a good idea.   I may secretly start doing that.  Watch him end up being better than me. :lmao:


----------



## nicfargo (May 3, 2008)

elsaspet,
thanks for the tips.  The backward flash technique sounds interesting, I'll give it a try here and there before using it in a wedding in July.  I'm currently Post Processing a ton of pictures from a wedding I did last month, those actions from totally rad should help a ton.  Thanks!


----------



## RowmyF (May 4, 2008)

wow - this wedding looked like a blast!

12-14-15 my favorites.

I have been to MANY weddings and have yet to see a bride do such a stunt.


----------



## Tinstafl (May 26, 2008)

Wow, that must have been a great party, and Texas sized too.

You did a great job on the whole thing if these few shots are a representative sample.


----------



## bellacat (May 27, 2008)

i don't know how i missed these before but WOW. As always you are amazing and I am a HUGE fan of your work.


----------



## hyakuhei (May 27, 2008)

Really great work, better than most with some interesting challanges I'm sure. I really liked 7, and although 3 maybe isn't the most interesting of the bunch I'm really impressed with the balanced exposure, quite a hard shot to get right. Its all very impressive =D


----------



## sheyene29 (May 27, 2008)

I have to say that your enthusiasm was completely caught by these images, the whole series had me wanting to be there, or have the exact same wedding (along with the brides beautiful complexion lol).  I was seriously wowed by these photos, and would have you as a photographer at my wedding any day, although it would be hard to top theirs lol.


----------



## kmp1191 (May 27, 2008)

GREAT WORK!!
I will be definately looking into the items you mentioned above!

Here's another question for you....
On average how many shots do you take at a wedding?


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 28, 2008)

Cindy emailed me and asked me to post here and let you know she's been banned and can't answer questions as a result. She didn't want you to think she was being a jerk.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 2, 2008)

that's a shame...her pics are phenomenal, and she seemed like she gave great advice and was very knowledgeable.

she have a web site, lacey anne?

-biscuit-


----------



## x272221713x (Jun 2, 2008)

lol nice pics, Good work!!


----------

